# Question about antler chews



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves her antlers. She has lots of chew fests I was so happy that she loved them. 

Our vet is against them he said that lots of dogs break their teeth on them?? I have a neighbor that said her dog broke a tooth chewing on them and it cost her a fortune to fix it. Now I am not sure if I should get something else. She doesn't chew on nylabones doesn't like them so what other options are there? 

Are Stag bars (I think that is what they are called) the same as an antler? Should I take it away from her?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much. I have heard of dogs breaking teeth on these but it tends to be the over enthusiastic dog that is actually trying to break the antler to eat it rather than just the normal grinding down. Yes if your dog is a piggy ( I know Molly isn't) and is likely to set about the antler on a mission to destroy then take it away but most dogs take their time and the antler wears down safely over a period of weeks to months.

P.S, if my dog did break a tooth I would not be paying thousands to have it fixed!! Just have the vet take it out?? Dogs don't need cosmetic dentistry


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina loves her stag bar which is the same thing. She slowly grinds her teeth on it but she doesn't bite it or try to eat it. She treats it like a soother.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poppy loves her buffalo horn.

They seem to be slightly less dense than the antlers. and they split into layers and soft(ish) splinters. In our Pets at Home, they have separated the layers making hollow ones that might easier to chew.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Poppy loves her buffalo horn.
> 
> They seem to be slightly less dense than the antlers. and they split into layers and soft(ish) splinters. In our Pets at Home, they have separated the layers making hollow ones that might easier to chew.


I got two of these, one of them they love and fight over - the other one hasn't been touched!?
although they are a bit smellier than the antlers don't you find?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I got two of these, one of them they love and fight over - the other one hasn't been touched!?
> although they are a bit smellier than the antlers don't you find?


I've just checked ours and I can't smell anything. It's from PaH.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi has broken teeth - the vet keeps an eye on the them, but they cause her no trouble and the rest of her teeth are in tip top condition so if she ever has to have an anaesthetic for another reason, the vet may remove the damaged teeth, but otherwise will leave alone - apparently too much risk of damaging roots fo the adjacent teeth.
How Inzi broke teeth - who knows - middle two bottom front possibly playing over enthusiastic tugger games as a young dog and one canine missing the tip - maybe from chewing.
Interestingly I took Dot to the vet on Friday as she has two baby teeth that have not come out - the vet again said she'd leave well alone as they are not interferring with other teeth and they may yet come out.... she chews enough things, you'd think that they would!
Mine love stag bars/antler and their buffallo horns - which do not smell


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I would be cautious giving anything hard to chew on. But it depends on how hard the dogs go at chewing. Skipper broke an upper carnassial and had to have it removed. Fortunately I worked at the vet at the time and was able to get a discount but it was still very expensive.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you all so much! She loves her antler so don't want to take it away from her I feel better now knowing that some dogs do have broken teeth and are ok with it! People make such big deals about stuff like my neighbor she is a bit of a freak....ha! I too was thinking why would someone pay a fortune for a dog tooth to be fixed why not just pull it out. It's not like they would care.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm my buffalo / bull horn definitely stinks, we all chuck Ralph off the couch when he gets on it with us with his stinky horn!! I wonder if they like the smelly one that's why we have one still unchewed - that one doesn't smell


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The antlers Molly has don't smell at all. I used to give my lad raw bones but she could only have them outside I hate having stinking stuff in the house!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine stay with bully sticks. I get the jumbo ones and they last a few days. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Mine stay with bully sticks. I get the jumbo ones and they last a few days.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Will have to google bully sticks I have no clue what they are


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm sounds interesting just googled it! Molly would probably love that


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Hmm sounds interesting just googled it! Molly would probably love that


They smell bad when they are chewing them but they are safe and digestible. They get soft when they chew so no teeth breaking. 
They also like Himalayan chews but I microwave them because I worry they are too hard so they don't last long. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They smell bad when they are chewing them but they are safe and digestible. They get soft when they chew so no teeth breaking.
> They also like Himalayan chews but I microwave them because I worry they are too hard so they don't last long.


Himalayan chews??? Yak!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What exactly is a Himalayan chew? I've never seen this!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Googling now....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So is it very calorific as it is cheese? Do you give it in addition to food that day?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> So is it very calorific as it is cheese? Do you give it in addition to food that day?


Only willow likes them. One last a few days because I take it away and she only gets it once a month or every other month. It's a special treat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly doesn't need that after Christine over fed her today I still gave her half a loaf for supper cause I felt guilty and she was probably hungry extra walks tomorrow again Christine can be a bit  sometimes!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

These guys get bully sticks and Himalayan chews. I don't microwave the Himalayan chews. They gnaw on the ends until they soften up just like the bully sticks. I buy my bully sticks on amazon (red barn) it's hefty upfront cost but half the price. I also get the large size Himalayan chews and those last a while. 

And it takes a long time so it's not as many calories as you would think. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

